# Hymer 544 1992 Boiler Drain



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Can anyone help me locate the boiler drain down for this van?

I have looked at the boiler (hidden in the wardrobe) and can't find any handwheels as mentioned on the site recently.

I did manage to find a red lever under the pots and pans rack, this drained some water down as well as a little thumbscrew type bleed down valve.

I have drained the fresh water tank by pulling out the plug, do I need to sterilise etc?


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi tgp,
not really handwheels as such unless they have changed, mine is '98 small wheels about 25mm across, should be on floor about the boiler, you could always look under the 'van for two small pipes coming out the floor 12mm dia. and that will tell you where taps are. as for sterilizing if you leave the top off to allow the tank to dry then i would sterilize on starting to tour in new year.
cheers
simon


----------



## redwings (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello, I take it from your post that you want to drain the system down in case of freezing weather? 
If you are then firstly isolate the 12volt electrics to the 'van. This is the red key below the dashboard on the left hand side.
The red valve lever should be left in the vertical position.
The "thumbscrew" valve should be turned anti-clockwise.
Open the taps in the washroom and the kitchen.
You can replace the plug in the water tank when it's all drained.
Flush the whole system through when you wish to re-use.
Regards redwings


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi
My 1993 B564 has a drain valve accessed via a small flap in the base of the wardrobe. [The wardrobe is on the same side of the van as the sink etc]
Dave


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

B544 1988. Drain for the boiler is under the sink. The odd one out with the flip up approach.

Is the plastic valve to the left of this a bleed valve? I'm not getting good and instant flow on hot water at the moment. Almost as if there is a flow of water BACK to the taks after running the tap.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Jimbo, I think so, I have done the drain down jobby a couple of times and the unscrewing valve seems to aid the drain down speed.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

